# Custom Decorative Tools



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

I Finally am ready to offer Custom Decorative Tools for Sale. These are just a Very Small sample of what will be Available from my online store . Striping Edges for Trompe L Oeil .... Maple.. Walnut.. Cherry.. Bubinga.. Purple Heart.. Etc... Sizes from 14 inches to 36 inches..
Burnishers to seal the edges of tape to help prevent Glaze / Paint Bleed.... A comb for use with the Veinete. Mahogany handle....
Some other items will be... Graining kits.. Wallglazeing rags...brushes..... Numerous species of wood about an inch and 0.5 x 4"in packs of 20 or so to be used for matching stains . Paint pallets... Pallet cups for glazing liquid.... Powdered pigments.... Tints... Feathers.... Decorative plastering tools... And also wallpaper tools...
And of course some how to videos......





















































Michael Tust


----------



## Gurnoe (Sep 5, 2015)

what is your website Michael? I'm just barely learning some decorative finishes but I'd be interested in what you're describing.


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

you're a true master of the trade Michael.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Yes I am interested as well please give me the website. I'm definitely making some purchases.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Sounds like an awesome start


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Gurnoe said:


> what is your website Michael? I'm just barely learning some decorative finishes but I'd be interested in what you're describing.


We are Almost complete with setting up the Online Store on our Website.... I have some of the items mentioned Available at this time but there are a few more details to be worked out ,as Laura is the one creating the Pages and Categories .... I'm going to Post more Pics of what we will have to Purchase,and may have to do that till the end of the Month or so.... 

www.Tuststudio.com 

We're getting close,but if anything would like to be purchased we can figure out something ....


Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Brian C said:


> you're a true master of the trade Michael.


Thanks Brian...

Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Seth The Painter said:


> Yes I am interested as well please give me the website. I'm definitely making some purchases.


Www.tuststudio.com

Also Seth.... If you have any products that are hard to find or not Available... I may be able to create them... I have some Great Wallglazeing Rags that I can send a few samples of Etc.
I'll be posting pics regularly here....

Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

woodcoyote said:


> Sounds like an awesome start


Woodcoyote did I answer your PM ? I wrote you but not sure if I sent it... 


Michael Tust


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

michael tust said:


> Woodcoyote did I answer your PM ? I wrote you but not sure if I sent it...
> 
> 
> Michael Tust


Yes sir. I'm going to send you some info. See what you think.


----------



## benthepainter (Jun 17, 2011)

michael tust said:


> I Finally am ready to offer Custom Decorative Tools for Sale. These are just a Very Small sample of what will be Available from my online store . Striping Edges for Trompe L Oeil .... Maple.. Walnut.. Cherry.. Bubinga.. Purple Heart.. Etc... Sizes from 14 inches to 36 inches.. Burnishers to seal the edges of tape to help prevent Glaze / Paint Bleed.... A comb for use with the Veinete. Mahogany handle.... Some other items will be... Graining kits.. Wallglazeing rags...brushes..... Numerous species of wood about an inch and 0.5 x 4"in packs of 20 or so to be used for matching stains . Paint pallets... Pallet cups for glazing liquid.... Powdered pigments.... Tints... Feathers.... Decorative plastering tools... And also wallpaper tools... And of course some how to videos...... Michael Tust


Great work Michael 

Good luck with it : ) are you going to be able to ship to OZ ?


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

woodcoyote said:


> Yes sir. I'm going to send you some info. See what you think.


Look Forward to it !

Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

benthepainter said:


> Great work Michael Good luck with it : ) are you going to be able to ship to OZ ?


Thanks...
I'll look into that Ben.

Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

A Wallpaper Seam Roller... Sapele wood handle and roller... Plum Wood Handle next to it... Not quite finished ..a few more adjustments with the Design....Some Decorative Books ( used ). We will also have a section for Gently Used Brushes... Used brushes at a lower cost....































Michael Tust


----------

